# who is going to NYU this fall 2004?



## Hoeks (Jul 19, 2004)

We should sit together for a drink in early september and talk about life (and the olsen twins


----------



## Hoeks (Jul 19, 2004)

We should sit together for a drink in early september and talk about life (and the olsen twins


----------



## MagnusCaput (Jul 21, 2004)

well I'll be back, livin it up in palladium (if I have time between color sync and my internship) but it would be nice to get a studentfilms/NYU crew together for a drink


----------



## jerez (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey you guys i am planning on applying to NYU next year. I am interested in how you guys got in (what was in your portfolio, GPA, SAT, etc.) and if you could give me any advice. So far i am creating an animation for my 10 minute movie, but other than that i am not 100% sure what i should do to improve my chances on getting in. Please inform me.
Sincerely,
Andrew


----------



## Christine (Aug 1, 2004)

hey...how fun would that be!? if you guys are planning a nyu/studentfilms happy hour or something like that...i'm in! though...i am not an nyu student, but i am a film student in nyc...who happens to live right near nyu. lol.


----------



## Nervous Larry (Aug 24, 2004)

Same as jerez- what did you guys have to get in???


----------



## Alan Denton (Aug 25, 2004)

I guess I'll answer the academics questions. I had a 3.6 GPA 

along with an essay about me getting disqualified in my bid for student council president.

I think if you take a look at the film that I sent in, you'll suddenly become much more confident in your chances.


----------



## Nervous Larry (Aug 26, 2004)

Well my computer sucks ass so I couldnt watch your movie- but it made me laugh looking at the title so it's probably funny.

Now, if you would be so kind, I really want to go, so tell me what I should do with this:

I have 2 student films, one is 41 mintues the other is 45, one is serious and the other is a somewhat offenable (lots of gay jokes) off the wall comedy. Both are decent but have copyrighted music. Should I submit a clip from one, or one film, or both films on tape? Also, I have written several scripts (in the right format)...should I bother sending them? Will they actually review all of this crap?

Also, my GPA is a 3.82 (rank is only 74), I have a 1300 for SAT, am in Video Club, have taped many bull**** things for school, and I'm in RoadShow (don't ask). I'm also good at writing essays...but I'm poor.

So anyway, with all that, you think I got a good chance? When should I apply? Early or not- because I want to take SATS again in the fall. Am I ****ed or do I have a good chance? Thanks if you actually answer this.


----------



## Alan Denton (Aug 26, 2004)

Nervous Larry-
The time limit for a submitted VHS portfolio is ten minutes. If you're going to submit anything on VHS, make it from one project. They really aren't impressed by compilations of your best camera work and effects set to music. But sending in one good scene could be fine.
Oh, and copyrighted music isn't a problem. There's no profit being made on your part.

Regarding the scripts, you can send one in as a portfolio by itself. But if you do that, then you can't send in a VHS portfolio. There's a page limit on those, as well. I think the choices for the types of portfolios to submit are: VHS/DVD, scipt, short story, storyboards, and photo essay. Each comes with its own limit that you'll need to look up before mailing it out. Also with the portfolio is an essay of up to 4 pages about you, a life-changing moment, film, etc etc.

When to apply: if you want to re-take the SATs and hold out for more financial aid, then apply regular decision. For the record, though, I got in early decision. Choose whichever one you want, but if you apply early and don't get in, then you can't apply again for regular.

--alan


----------



## Nervous Larry (Aug 26, 2004)

Many thanks-

Now, would they be deturred  by a gooft comedy with possibly offending humor?

Also- do teacher recommendations help a lot? Would perhaps shooting a short film with good dialogue be a  better idea and do you need a description with this portfolio entry.

Finally- can you put other things in a portfolio, like "I've filmed many things for my school" or a personal filmography, or does that go in your essay? I don't mean to bug you, but I'm sort of lazy and I think it would help to get a first hand account.


----------



## jerez (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey you guys thanks A LOT both nervous larry and alan denton. Nervous larry i too really want to get into nyu i have a 3.6 gpa and i am worried about that, however i am making an animation that i am VERY confident in. I am also planning to apply early decision. I understand that you have to 40 minute long movies... you should visit the nyu website to see the requirements for a portfolio. Anyway i would appreciate it if both of you guys keep in touch. THankS!


----------



## Alan Denton (Aug 27, 2004)

Offensive humor is risky. You never know who's going to be reviewing your submission. But if you think it's your best work and that they'll appreciate it, then send it. That's all I can say.

Recommendations are always helpful, descriptions are not necessary, and you are supposed to include a creative resume of your past work on a separate sheet.

Seriously, like Jerez said, go to nyu.edu and find the submission guidelines. It's not hard.


----------



## Nervous Larry (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm that lazy.


----------



## Skoat (Aug 28, 2004)

If Alan could get in, then I'm sure you will.


----------



## jerez (Aug 28, 2004)

was that directed towards me!?!?!? cool i hope i get in anyway you guys should hook me up with your email addresses so that we can keep in touch! or whatever thanks again
Andrew


----------



## jerez (Aug 28, 2004)

O Also alan i went to your website and saw your movie.... Very impressive...
Andrew


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 11, 2004)

by the way NYU...two days ago, George lucas and walter murch had a chit chat downstairs guys...who missed it??

in which color sync class are you Caput? Do you know anyone I know? I'm in karoly Bardosh's class on friday

Jordan Rathus, Mike Solsky, Will Boisture, TADA, etc?

just curious


----------



## jerez (Sep 13, 2004)

is anyone on this forum in the dramatic writing?


----------



## filmmakerfromwv (Sep 13, 2004)

Anybody know Scott Faris from NYU?  He is a freshmen.


----------



## Nervous Larry (Sep 19, 2004)

If I apply to NYU early decision, do I have a better chance of getting in? If I do that, I wont be able to have time to take the SAT II. I have a 1300 SAT, does it really matter that much if I dont take the  SAT II?


----------



## Alan Denton (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd wait and take the SAT 2


----------



## Nervous Larry (Sep 21, 2004)

Did you take the SAT 2 Allan? Is it very Important?


----------



## Drew Johnton (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm in NYu without taking the SAT II... but taking it helps.


----------

